# Serious question =]



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

In my opinion the black looks the best so I would take the black bow, red strings and the stabalizers off athe blue one


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Joe(y) said:


> In my opinion the black looks the best so I would take the black bow, red strings and the stabalizers off athe blue one


the accesories/fixings are not included in this, im talking solely about the red and black bow parts.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

what are the differences between the two Trykon XLs (limbs, cams, draw length/weight, yatti yatti yatta)?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats the point, im taking them apart to swap parts out.
The only thing im yet to decide on is the riser, which colour is best ?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I personally like black the best but if you like the red one a little more go with it.:thumbs_up


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

So we got -
1 for red
1 for black

Im not sure i prefer the red that much more though, theres a certain centimental value to the black one and its got less marks to it making them about even in my mind.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

well i like the black. if the black has more sentimental value thats what you should go with.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I got bits of bow all around me =] =] =]

Im still really torn,
1 for red
2 for black


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

For some reason the red just doesnt look near as nice as the black one. Are the limbs different?? it mite just be the camera angle but they seem to be different limbs.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

The limbs are both XT500's but the blacks are 50-60lb and the reds are 40-50lb, im taking the higher poundage.
Do u prefer thre colour of the black too ?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive got the cams + limbs switched over, now its just down to choosing the riser . . . im leaning towards the black one atm.
anymore input ?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i prefer red. i've never been one for black bows.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Always Bet On Black,,,:wink:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive gone for the black - sorry XCalibre =[


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i just gave my opinion, it's your bow :wink:


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

I think the black looks nicer.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> i just gave my opinion, it's your bow :wink:


yeah but i asked for your opinion and didnt want u to think i was just ignoring u :wink:

Black was the right choice =]


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd keep the black one.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

red


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I went for the black one. Ive got a few ideas on spicing it up though =]


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

I like black on target bows. my indoor and outdoor bows are black


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Black:shade:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

black 

goin to 3d now with my trad recurve , same recurve i started archery on


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

black


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Since you chose black, can I have the red one?... just kidding.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> Since you chose black, can I have the red one?... just kidding.


Lol, your not the first one to ask  but i think my dad is quite fond of it so u might have a fight on ur hands.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I vote for the black.

I know you don't have any to switch out, but do you think it would look good with black limb pockets and cams? I've been wanting to see one of the jade colored bows with black instead of chrome parts. Just saying. :shade:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> I vote for the black.
> 
> I know you don't have any to switch out, but do you think it would look good with black limb pockets and cams? I've been wanting to see one of the jade colored bows with black instead of chrome parts. Just saying. :shade:


ha ha, im actually looking into local anodising companies to see if they'll do it for me.
Im thinking of either red like Bowtech's Tetrarossa thing, gold or black.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

You know whatever bow you dont use, your selling me, right?

haha

keep the Red.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> i prefer red. i've never been one for black bows.





2wyoming said:


> You know whatever bow you dont use, your selling me, right?
> 
> haha
> 
> keep the Red.


gah, you both went red. I prefer the red colour but this black bow does mean alot to me, thats why i went with it.

ha ha, shipping + conversion costs are pretty high atm :sad:


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

black. so you switched the limbs and cams? You might as well just gave him your bow and taken the black? Wouldnt have to go thru so much trouble


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the black one better


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

hunter41606 said:


> black. so you switched the limbs and cams? You might as well just gave him your bow and taken the black? Wouldnt have to go thru so much trouble


But then I wouldnt have had the limbs and the cams that i need 
Its not that hard to strip a bow down anyway if you know what you're doing.


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

*choice*

:shade:I think you made the right choice:shade:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> In my opinion the black looks the best so I would take the black bow, red strings and the stabalizers off athe blue one


same here
:slice:


----------

